# Good bass



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I fished a decent sized pond today for about an hour and caught a 2.5- 3 pound bass within my first 10 casts on a small white spinnerbait. I spent the
other 50 minutes hoping for another but all I got the rest of the trip was 2 good sized gills.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Coulda been worse...you could have been me! Spent all day at a pretty large pond, in a pretty small boat, with my pretty large friend! He did manage to catch his 1st bass ever...so that was cool! Just not very comfortable for 5 hours!


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ya, i'm happy with the trip overall. I usually dont try for bass but was happy with the one I got.


----------

